

Speed Test: Flash vs HTML5 On The Nexus One [video] - jdc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUWo19BcC7s

======
jdc
The benchmarks used in the video can be found here:
<http://www.themaninblue.com/experiment/AnimationBenchmark>

